# Oh no...I have to be healthy???



## Cory (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, so I was just talking to my boss, who is also my CPR, First Aid, etc. trainer, and a gym teacher, and one of my coaches from a long time ago.

I was talking to her today about what science cources I'm taking, and it came up some how that I really want to try and work with the fire department as an EMT for a while before moving on to med school.

She said something I didn't expect. She told me I better start lifting weights, and I better get back into cross country.

SO here is the thing. I am no longer a very muscular guy. I used to be. I used to be a state champion in Tae Kwon Do, and a city champion in Cross Country. But betwen the two of them, I suffered a pretty bad slew of leg and foot injuries. After a while, I was useless in Tae Kwon Do, and I never bothered with Cross Country after a while. 

So in that very small span, I have lost a lot of muscle. I really am very skinny, I always have been.

So I was wondering. Are there really a lot of physical tests, strength tests, etc. in EMS training or firefighter training(which i don't want to do, but I know I have to)? Would it be a good thing for me to suck it up and get back to the weight room and back on the track?

Thanks
-Cory-


----------



## firecoins (Jul 22, 2009)

You don't need to be in that type of shape.  You should do some type of exercise that will prodice less injuries.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 23, 2009)

Mark Rippletoe's Starting Strength would be a good starting point. Running distance is ballistic, particularly downhill, and will cause premature wear to your joints. It's also counterproductive to limit strength/explosive training. You can work up to sprints or BB/DB complexes for conditioning. Youtube has many videos in regards.


----------



## spisco85 (Aug 4, 2009)

Starting Strength is amazing. Do it the way Mark says to do it and it will work. 

http://strengthmill.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36

That is a forum that you can use to ask questions to Mark. Don't ask what the books say. Buy the books. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Stay away from supplements of any/all kind. 

They'll do more harm than good overtime. They are just wallet catchers. 

If anyone on that site preaches to you to use creatine, hydrofit, or any of that crap, ignore them. Supplements are not, and have never been regulated in anyway/shape/form. And in my own personal experience, as well as the experiences of many other weight lifters/gym rats. They are no good overtime. Especially if/when your body becomes dependent on them to maintain/gain/lose muscle mass/anaerobic/aerobic abilities.

I even have personal experience on this.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres free site
http://scoobysworkshop.com/6packabs.htm


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Heres free site
> http://scoobysworkshop.com/6packabs.htm



I'd use a great deal of caution. up to 3700 calories per day? 

25G of whey protein? 

I'd highly recommend avoiding anything above 2200 calories. Even for a guy my size, I only eat 2000 Cals still losing body fat, building muscle, both aerobic, and anaerobic. 

If you want to be lean and mean, crossfit.com firegrounds.com etc. are all good workout routines.

That diet crap is all garbage.

Just limit your fatty foods, eliminate whites, eat bunch of veggies, and avoid any/all deep fried foods, and breaded meats as you humanly can. if quantity of food (always feeling hungry) is a problem to your body, eat more veggies. 2000 cals of pure veggies, you'll definitely be detoxed (but not recommended, eat balanced diet, however, keep veggies to large portions, and everything else to smaller portions)

and portion control works as well.

Protein shakes, avoid at all costs. any form of supplement, if it's not a multi-vitamin, I'd recommend caution. All the weightlifters I know (including msyelf) began experiencing problems overtime of consumption. Sudden highs and lows with our strength, list goes on. 

As your body becomes more and more dependent on that protein shake, and it starts becoming clock work, you'll actually start feeling symptoms of withdrawel, just like a drug (although I've never done drugs, but the formor druggies I know, have given me that description) 

I'd highly recommend caution.


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*I dont beleive*

That there are too many tests but i could be wrong


----------

